# Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?



## Jack Crevalle (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier, komme aus Hamburg, bin 25, angel eigentlich schon immer und hab mir grade ein Schlauchboot gekauft um nicht immer blöd am Rand stehen zu müssen.
Ich war heute an der Ostsee rund um Kiel, bin einige Stunden umhergefahren auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Platz um das Boot reinzulassen, hab mich aber immer nur an überfüllten Badestränden wiedergefunden. Irgendwann hatte ich dann endlich genügend Frust um wieder nach hause zu fahren ohne daß mein Boot einmal im Wasser war. :v
Wie macht ihr das mit euren Booten die sich vom Auto ins Wasser tragen lassen? Quetscht ihr euch zwischen den Strandkörben durch, schubst die Greise, Frauen und Kinder am Strand aus dem Weg, setzt das Boot zur Verschnaufpause auf einer Sandburg ab und schmeißt dann euren Außenborder zwischen den Badenden an? Oder habt ihr geheime Stellen wo sowas nicht nötig ist?
Ich war wohl nur an den verkehrten Stellen und bei dem Wetter ist es natürlich überall voll. Ich kenn mich an der Ostsee überhaupt nicht aus, war zuletzt vor vielen Jahren als Kind dort. Ich brauch keine Slipanlage, keinen Strand, mir ist das eigentlich ganz egal. Es sollte nur von Hamburg aus erreichbar und nicht allzuweit vom Auto zum Wasser sein, sonst kratz ich auf dem Weg an den Außenborder geklammert ab.
Gebt mir doch mal bitte ein paar Tips damit ich das Schlauchboot nicht bis zum Urlaub einpack.:c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Moin und herzlich willkommen im AB.
Die meisten Bootfahrer hier bringen glaube ich ihre Boote auf Slipanlagen ins Wasser. dazu haben wir auch eine Übersicht, wenn du hier mal gucken magst.


----------



## schleppangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

moin,moin
du kannst dein schlauchboot zum beispiel auch in dazendorf am strand ins wasser bringen durch die vielen steine gibt es eigentlich keine badegäste,es geht auch noch weißenhäuser strand und westermarkelsdorf die mir so einfallen.ansonsten kannst du auch unter www.slipanlagen.de schauen.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Moin,
danke für eure Tips. Ich hab zwar gehofft mit meinen kleinen Schlauchboot unabhängig von Slipanlagen zu sein, aber ich guck mir die auf jeden Fall mal an. Ich hab mal nach Dazendorf und Weißenhaus gegoogelt und das sieht wirklich gar nicht schlecht aus. Nur liegt das nicht im Schießgebiet? ELWIS spricht von Torpedo- und Artillerieübungen, das klingt ja nicht unbedingt einladend. Bitte informiert meine Angehörigen, wenn ein paar Gummifetzen und eine Kühlbox voll Fisch angespült werden. :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Wie weit kannst Du Dein Schlauchboot denn tragen? Mir würden reichlich Stellen einfallen wo man ein Schlauchboot zu Wasser lassen kann. Vorausgesetzt Du kannst es auch mal 50-100m weit tragen. Auf die schnelle z.B. Neustadt, Dahme, Süssau, Rosenfelde, Sütel, Heiligenhafen, Dazendorf, Weissenhaus, Hohwacht... eigentlich stellt sich garnicht die Frage wo es geht, sondern wo Du fischen willst. 

MfG


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Hohenfelde


----------



## detlefb (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*



Jack Crevalle schrieb:


> Nur liegt das nicht im Schießgebiet?



Das ist sehr gut gekennzeichnet, versehentlich kann man da eigentlich nicht reinfahren.
Soweit ich gesehen sind dann auch Begeleitschiffe im Einsatz,  die dich aufhalten würden. Dank Elwis weißt du wann dort scharf geschossen wird.
Dazendorf ist eine der bessern Stellen für ein Schlauchboot, man los.


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Die Tonnen zeigen dann auch *ROT
*Wenn sie kein Rot zeigen ist das befahren erlaubt.


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Also ich lasse mein Schlauchboot immer da rein, wo das Wasser direkt bis ans Ufer geht :m

Mal ohne Flachs, da gibt es wirklich eine ganze Menge Stellen, die von Badegästen nicht so frequentiert werden, oder gar nicht und wo Du auch nicht so weit schleppen mußt.
Dahme, Dahmeshöft sind meine Favoriten, dann wäre Kieler Förde (Straße Stormdeich, da kannste Schlauchi direkt vom Boot in Wasser schupsen), dazu die von Findling und Schleppangler genannten Orte, Wallnau auf Fehmarn, etc.

Da ich mein Böötchen mangels Anhängerkupplung und Trailer erst am Strand aufbaue, habe ich immer ein paar Zuschauer mit mehr oder weniger guten Kommentaren dabei. Aber zum überwiegenden Teil sehr angenehme Menschen getroffen.|wavey:


----------



## Jack Crevalle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Ich dank euch für die Antworten, jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal ein paar Orte die ich anfahren kann anstatt ziellos durch die Gegend zu juckeln. Am Wochenende gehts auf die Ostsee.


----------



## Schütti (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wo lasst ihr an der Ostsee euer Boot ins Wasser?*

Da kann ich dir nur Fehmarn empfehlen. Habe bis jetzt auch immer mein Schlauchi auf dem Autodach transportiert und Stellen gesucht, die so nah wie möglich am Wasser liegen #6.

Da bist du am Besten aufgehoben in Katharinenhof, am Meeschendorfer Südstrand, alte Mole Puttgarden (zum Platten angeln), Westermarkelsdorf und Staberdorf (Radarturm......moin Andy ). Schau dir mal eine Fahrmarnkarte an, dort sind die Plätze jeweils mit einem grossen Parkplatzschild gekennzeichnet.

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch einiges bei Google-Earth anschauen. Perfekt ist natürlich Dazendorf (wie hier schon einige Kollegen erwähnten), dort brauchst du dein Boot nur ins Wasser schubsen.

Viel Spass

Schütti


----------

